
Dueling Neural Networks and the Birthday Paradox - ericfender
https://medium.com/@giacaglia/dueling-neural-networks-a063af14f62e
======
juanBernard
Very interesting. I didn't know much about the Birthday Paradox. Great
explanation! :-)

------
_abattoir
> researchers have shown that images generated by famous GANs do not
> generalize beyond what the training data provides.

Was really hoping to get a source for that, as that is a very interesting
proposition to leave uncited.

